
Crowdfunded 'Star Trek' Movie Draws Lawsuit from Paramount, CBS - davidst
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/crowdfunded-star-trek-movie-draws-851474?platform=hootsuite
======
grizzles
I really hope a Streisand effect happens here. Even though I'm not a fan of
TOS, I'm definitely going to be contributing to the film and / or any legal
defense fund they setup.

Copyright refers to concrete expressions of ideas, not characters or similar
concepts; this is an abuse.

------
suprjami
After literally decades of fan productions, in which the original cast
themselves even sometimes appear, why this now?

